# MP3 Qualität, welche reicht euch?



## Prozessorarchitektur (8. März 2012)

*MP3 Qualität, welche reicht euch?*

Mal aus Puren interesse , Welche qualität müssen bei euch MP3`s haben 
bei mir kommt nix unter 320bit Stereo MP3 lame und CBR
als Kaufwaare dann Wave, wav oder Flac mit album arts und lyrics. rippen kann ich selber. abbild bei CD extra.


----------



## norse (8. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 qualität, welche reicht euch*

hab früher nur 128bit, Jetz 160..kleiner unterschied ist da. aber jetzt nochmal alle CDs auf 320 rippen...keine lust und zeit, auch wenns gescheit wäre
mir reichen die 160


----------



## beren2707 (8. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 qualität, welche reicht euch*

[X] Ich nutze grundsätzlich kein MP3, nur verlustfreie Formate! (sollte noch zur Auswahl hinzugefügt werden)

Ich höre den Unterschied sofort, auch den zwischen MP3 320Bit LAME und FLAC; 128Bit hört sich schon richig schlecht an. Weil ich keine MP3-Downloads kaufe sondern nur Audio-CDs oder -DVDs, kommt bei mir nichts anderes als FLAC (mittels EAC) auf die Platte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 qualität, welche reicht euch*

MP3s nutze ich meist nur im Auto und gelegendlich am PC, meist ab 256bit und höher. Alles darunter vermeide ich zu nutzen.


----------



## KillerCroc (8. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 qualität, welche reicht euch*

Solange die Songs über 96bit sind, bin ich zufrieden.

Meistens höre ich aber 192 - 320 bit Songs


----------



## Combi (8. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 qualität, welche reicht euch*

bei seltenen aufnahmen,hatte ich auch 128er aufnahmen.
bevorzuge aber 192er (cd quali),
stelle aber auf 320er um,da ich doch nen unterschied höre,wenn ich die anlage laufen lasse.
über headset,machts keinen unterschied...


----------



## OctoCore (8. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 qualität, welche reicht euch*

Am PC ist natürlich FLAC das Maß der Dinge - ein paar APEs habe ich auch noch (komprimiert etwas besser).
MP3 ist aber noch bei Kleingeräten ohne Festplatte interessant, weil die meist keine Terabytes zur Verfügung stellen. 
Kommt eigentlich auf den Einzelfall an - aber da ich keine Lust habe, lange mit Tests rumzukrücken und 192 CBR oft nicht reicht, habe ich mich auf 320 VBR Stereo (ohne _Joint_) eingeschossen.
Self made. Kaufen tue ich sowas nicht.


----------



## Hideout (8. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 qualität, welche reicht euch*

Zwischen 192 und 256 bin ich zufrieden, darunter ist für mich ein deutlich hörbarer Unterschied, darüber eher kaum.


----------



## Benne74 (8. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 qualität, welche reicht euch*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> MP3s nutze ich meist nur im Auto und gelegendlich am PC, meist ab 256bit und höher. Alles darunter vermeide ich zu nutzen.


 
Die Aussage würde ich so unterschreiben.

Wenn ich meine CD´s rippe nutze ich nur noch _320bit Stereo CBR._ Platz ist ja zum Glück kein Problem mehr.


----------



## mmayr (8. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 qualität, welche reicht euch*

Ich entschuldige mich hier für meinen sarkastischen Beitrag (der gelöscht wurde) von heute früh!
In der Iphone App sah ich nicht, dass es sich um eine Umfrage handelt. Auch die Gliederung war so nicht vorhanden. Deshalb hielt ich das wieder für einen gefakten Beitrag eines generierten Members!


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 qualität, welche reicht euch*

Mir reichen 192kbit. Habe auch nur einen Billigkopfhörer und Onboardsound.

Wenn ich Mp3 rippe dann mache ich aber 320kbit Mp3´s.


----------



## RapToX (8. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 qualität, welche reicht euch*

[x] keine

was anderes als .flac kommt mir nicht mehr in den gehörgang


----------



## Wannseesprinter (8. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 Qualität, welche reicht euch?*

Hallöle,

damals mit 128 kbit CBR angefangen, ging's mit 160 weiter und jetzt bin ich bei 192 kbit/s CBR und Joint Stereo angelangt. Das reicht mir locker. Einen wahren Unterschied zwischen 192 und 320 kbit/s wird man leider immer weniger feststellen können, da heutige Musikstücke leider sehr übel abgemischt sind.

Grüße aus Ruhrpott
Wannseesprinter


----------



## MasterFreak (8. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 Qualität, welche reicht euch?*

Ich benutzte eigentlich nur WAVE


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (8. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 Qualität, welche reicht euch?*

Tschuldigung habe vergesen wav und flac in die umfrage einzubauen. leider kann man die umfrage nicht ändern. als mitglied. als admid  geht dass.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (9. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 Qualität, welche reicht euch?*

WAVE, FLAC und APE. Alles andere existiert in meinem ignoranten Kosmos nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 Qualität, welche reicht euch?*

Das kommt bei mir sehr darauf an was es für Musik ist und wo sie abgespielt wird. Für die AC/DC Mucke im Auto (wo meine Anlage sehr schlecht ist) reichen 128CBR vollkommen aus, auch viele Titel zu Hause habe ich noch in diesem Format einfach weil wie ich finde da nicht mehr nötig ist.
Wenns aber wirklich um Musik geht wos auf die Feinheiten ankommt nutze ich wenn möglich 256CBR oder wenns eben nicht anders geht auch 192CBR.

Ich muss auch zugeben dass ich viel weniger 128er hätte wenn ich nicht zu faul wäre die gefühlten 5000 MP3s neu zu rippen - früher wars ja auch eine Frage des Speicherplatzes deshalb hatten die alle 128 bekommen.

Mehr als 256CBR halte ich aber für nicht sinnvoll - mal ehrlich: ich bin seit 15 Jahren Musiker und habe eine wirklich gute Anlage zu Hause am PC angeschlossen, dazu einen High-End Kopfhörer (HD650)... ich bemerke den Unterschied zwischen 256 und 320 absolut nicht (den Unterschied von 320 zu WAV/FLAC aber je nach Titel sehr wohl - einfach weil MP3 einen charakteristischen Höhenklang hat).

Und was man auch sagen muss ist, dass mit der aktuellen Lame.DLL encodierte 128CBR Dateien bei weitem nicht mehr so schlecht klingen als noch vor einigen Jahren - für normale Anforderungen halte ich daher 128er Dateien für völlig ausreichend - geschätzte 98% der Bevölkerung würden den Unterschied ohnehin nicht bemerken


----------



## troppa (9. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 Qualität, welche reicht euch?*

Mir reicht eigentlich 192 CBR, aber Lame ab 3.90 oder aktueller FhG muss es schon sein. Xing und Blade gehen garnicht: Da hört sichs imho auch bei 320 CBR nach ehr 96 an. 
Das mit dem Höhenklang muss ich sagen ist auch wesentlich besser geworden. Wenn ich  mich mal an meine ersten Versuche vor 14! Jahren mit Blade zurück  errinnere. Naja ich war jung und wusste nicht, was sich gut anhört.
Klar hört sich FLAC besser an, aber bei den hochkomprimierten CD's heut zu Tage ist der Qualitätsunterschied für meine Begriffe zu gering. Zu mal die mp3s bei mir meist im Hintergrund laufen. Fürs Musikhören habe ich min. 90% der Titel auch auf CD. Und warum sollte ich FLAC hören, wenn die CD nur ein paar Schritte entfernt ist?


----------



## RapToX (9. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 Qualität, welche reicht euch?*



troppa schrieb:


> Und warum sollte ich FLAC hören, wenn die CD nur ein paar Schritte entfernt ist?


damit die wertvollen cd's nicht durch ständigen gebrauch zerkratzen und weil es einfach praktischer ist. ausserdem wäre der ständige cd wechsel doch viel zu mühsam^^


----------



## Thallassa (9. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 Qualität, welche reicht euch?*

Ich gebe mich mit .mp3 ab 192 kb/s zufrieden. Sofern es ein aktueller encoder ist, passt das auch.
Diese Lossless-Manie kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, bei sehr vielen Musikstücken hört man null Unterschied, da entweder der Masteringprozess fehlt, der FLAC lohnend macht, oder die Scheibe ohnehin nicht gerade flac wert ist (wie z.B. Dubstep, Industrial, Techno, etc.) Lohnt finde ich nur bei manchen Metal-Platten und Jazz sowie Klassik.

Also 192 CBR aufwärts.


----------



## Olstyle (9. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 Qualität, welche reicht euch?*

Bin ich hier der Einzige der die Qualitäts-Presets von LAME benutzt?
[x]VBR V2 mit joint stereo 
liefert zuverlässig guten Sound bei der Bitrate die dafür wirklich nötig ist. Das sind im Schnitt über den Song je nach Musikstück ca. zwischen 160kb/s und 265kb/s.


----------



## Rinkadink (10. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 Qualität, welche reicht euch?*

192 oder FLAC ist für mich optimal. das .wav format ist mir zu groß, diese dateien benutze ich nur aus soundlibaries als samples für meine musikproduktion. es kommt aber tatsächlich auch darauf an, wie die dateien gemastert wurden. teilweise ist es schwer, einen großen unterschied zwischen 192 und 320 kbits zu finden. unter 128 wirds dann aber wirklich deutlich schlechter. ich selber exportiere meist in 192 kbit/s als mp3 und ogg.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 Qualität, welche reicht euch?*

[x]_ 320bit Stereo CBR_

Warum sollte ich auch ne schlechtere hören ? Da würde meine SK und mein KH keinen Sinn machen!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (10. März 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] 320bit Stereo CBR
> 
> Warum sollte ich auch ne schlechtere hören ? Da würde meine SK und mein KH keinen Sinn machen!



Dies. Und in Zeiten von TB-Festplatten gibts auch keinen Grund weniger zu nehmen. 
Flac nur deshalb nicht, weil das Smartphone das nicht unterstützt.


----------



## Olstyle (10. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 Qualität, welche reicht euch?*

CBR ist trotzdem Platzverschwendung. Wenn du z.B. ein Stück hast in dem 5 Minuten Leere vorkommen(die klassische Pause zum "hidden track" z.B.) hast du dann 5Minuten "nichts" in 320kb/s. Bei VBR wäre es ein Zehntel. Deswegen ist für mich die maximal sinnvolle Einstellung "320kb/s VBR"(wobei VBR V0 eigentlich eine identische Quali liefern sollte).


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 Qualität, welche reicht euch?*

Aber an WAV geht nichts vorbei! Das ist einfach die beste qualität...


----------



## Memphys (10. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 Qualität, welche reicht euch?*

Ich bin da eigentlich ganz gnadenlos, 320 kbit MP3s via Windows Media Player  (VBR oder CBR - woher soll ich das wissen?)

Nur ein paar spezielle Sachen hab ich als FLAC - System of a Down oder Two Steps from Hell zB., weil ICH da einen Unterschied zu hören glaube.


----------



## Olstyle (10. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 Qualität, welche reicht euch?*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Aber an WAV geht nichts vorbei! Das ist einfach die beste qualität...


FLAC(oder jede andere Lossless Codec) braucht immer noch deutlich weniger Speicherplatz ohne irgend einen Informationsverlust(wie ein zip-Datei, nur eben speziell für Musik). WAV ist wirklich nichts anderes als Platzverschwendung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 Qualität, welche reicht euch?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> FLAC(oder jede andere Lossless Codec) braucht immer noch deutlich weniger Speicherplatz ohne irgend einen Informationsverlust(wie ein zip-Datei, nur eben speziell für Musik). WAV ist wirklich nichts anderes als Platzverschwendung.


 

Aber wenn man genug Speicher hat, ist das doch egal oder !?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (11. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 Qualität, welche reicht euch?*



Memphys schrieb:


> Ich bin da eigentlich ganz gnadenlos, 320 kbit MP3s via Windows Media Player  (VBR oder CBR - woher soll ich das wissen?)
> 
> Nur ein paar spezielle Sachen hab ich als FLAC - System of a Down oder Two Steps from Hell zB., weil ICH da einen Unterschied zu hören glaube.


 
WMP11 oder 12  egal ist immer cbr mit joint stereo. als ripper ungeeignet.
allerdings kann der WMP wave dateien erstellen. Flac kann er aber nicht. ape auch nicht.


----------



## Betschi (11. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 Qualität, welche reicht euch?*

Meistens FLAC, sonst nur 320KBit/s.


----------



## XT1024 (11. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 Qualität, welche reicht euch?*

Naja bei dem Thema wird viel dramatisiert. Manche hören sogar einen Unterschied, wenn man ihnen 2x genau das gleiche Stück vorspielt.
CDs wandern als FLAC auf die Platte und als 320 kbit vbr je nach Bedarf (auch weniger) für mobiles Gerät. Ich höre vmtl. eh keinen Unterschied zwischen 192 kbit und 320 kbit aber so lange der Platz reicht und bevor ich das mehrfach mache...



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Aber wenn man genug Speicher hat, ist das doch egal oder !?


FLAC kann man noch schön mit Zusatzinfos vollstopfen was mit wave eher eingeschränkt möglich ist.


----------



## Beehatsch (12. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 Qualität, welche reicht euch?*

[x]_ 192bit Stereo CBR_


----------



## der_yappi (12. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 Qualität, welche reicht euch?*

Da ich einen Großteil meiner CDs gerippt habe als HDD-Speicherplatz noch nicht so vorhanden war (10GB fürs GESAMTE System) ist also auch ein Großteil meiner MP3s noch im "alten" 128 Bit CBR auf der Platte. Und alles neu rippen werde ich sicher nicht.
Seit ein paar Jahren geh ich auf *192kbs CBR*.
Und ich höre weder im Auto, noch am PC oder MP3-Player / Handy oder an meiner kleinen Denon-Anlage einen Unterschied.

Und die PCGH hatte mal in ihrer Anfangszeit einen (subjektiven) Test der Bitraten in einem Audio-Fachhandel mit einer zig-Tausend-Euro teuren Anlage. Unterschiede zwischen 96kbs und 128kbs vorhanden. Alles drüber hinaus (wenn überhaupt hörbar) nur im minimalen Bereich.
Warum also mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 Qualität, welche reicht euch?*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Aber wenn man genug Speicher hat, ist das doch egal oder !?


 Theoretisch zwar schon aber irgendwann wirds schon sinnfrei - ich meine ich speichere ja auch nicht alle meine Bilder als BMP und alle Videos als unkomprimiertes AVI nur weil man heute TB PLatten nachgeworfen bekommt^^


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 Qualität, welche reicht euch?*

128 KBit klingen dumpf und kontrastarm, auch wenn man mit dem Crystalizer einer X-Fi drüberfegt. Das hört man im Vergleich selbst mit Billig-Equipment. Ich rippe daher mittlerweile alles mit VBR @ 192 KBit/s minimal und 320 maximal.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## der_yappi (12. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 Qualität, welche reicht euch?*

Ich hab mal in meinem Archiv gegraben.
Dritte PCGH -> also Ausgabe 01/2001
Marktübersicht "Portable MP3 Player" (Autor Kay Beinroth)
(so mit 32 oder 40MB für 400,-DM bis 800DM )
Bei Kölbl + Kalb in Nürnberg probegehört mit folgendem Testsystem:


Dynaudio Evidence (140.000,-DM)
Anlage von Mark Levinson (69.000,-DM)
Keine genaueren Typangaben.


Ergebnis damals:
Schon ab 128kbs (44kHz) kaum wahrnehmbare Unterschiede zur CD im Klangbild
Ab 196kbs gelang es keinem Tester mehr zwischen CD und MP3 zu unterscheiden


@Raff:
Ich würd das gerne einscannen und als Bild dazu hier reinstellen.
Würde das für PCGH in Ordnung gehen oder könntet ihr das aus eurem Archiv hier posten??


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 Qualität, welche reicht euch?*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Ergebnis damals:
> Schon ab 128kbs (44kHz) kaum wahrnehmbare Unterschiede zur CD im Klangbild
> Ab 196kbs gelang es keinem Tester mehr zwischen CD und MP3 zu unterscheiden


 
Zum ersten Punkt stimme ich vollkommen zu.
Beim zweiten sollte man sich überlegen vielleicht ein paar andere Tester zu verpflichten, eine MP3 von einer CD Aufnahme zu unterscheiden sollte (natürlich bei geeignetem Material) eigentlich das geschulte Ohr fast immer hinbekommen. Dazu gibts ja auch viele Seiten im Netz wo man sich Testsamples anhören kann (ohne zu wissen was die WAV und was die MP3 Datei ist) und da liege ich fast immer richtig mit der Vermutung, auch bei MP3s mit hohen Bitraten. Das heißt aber wohlgemerkt nicht, dass es einfach wäre oder die MP3s schlecht klingen würden, es ist wirklich ein kaum merklicher Unterschied den man - ohne zu wissen worauf man achten muss, also wo MP3 Probleme hat - wohl nicht bemerkt.


----------



## Leandros (13. März 2012)

Wenn ich MP3 nutzen muss, dann schon in der maximalen Qualität. 
Normalerweise nut ich verlustfreie Formate wie z.B FLAC


----------



## byte1981 (13. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 Qualität, welche reicht euch?*

[x] 256bit Stereo CBR


----------



## der_yappi (13. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 Qualität, welche reicht euch?*

So, hier der Scan von dem damaligen Artikel-Stück
THX an PCGH_Raff 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 Qualität, welche reicht euch?*

Danke für den Artikel 

Wie schon gepostet ich bin schon der Ansicht dass mans hören kann, was ich aber wenn ich die Gerätschaften jetzt sehe dazu erwähnen muss ist, dass ich es auf einem sehr hochwertigen Kopfhörer probiert habe - über eine Boxenanlage ist es wieder deutlich schwieriger den Unterschied zu bemerken, in dem Falle muss ich den Experten aus dem Artikel Recht geben - über mein Boxensystem höre ich den UNterschied zwischen einer 192er MP3 und einer CD ebenfalls nicht mehr.


----------



## Dynamitarde (13. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 Qualität, welche reicht euch?*

320bit Stereo CBR 

Flac ist aber besser


----------



## Paläozän (13. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 Qualität, welche reicht euch?*

Auf meinem Ipod mit 160Gb schlummert so einige hohe Datenrate, jedoch nicht mp3. Wieviel genau weiß ich nicht mehr, aber oft 640kbit/s, was er letztendlich abspielt weiß ich nicht genau, aber se hört sich schon gut an. Weil von alter Platte überspielt auch digital mit authentischen Geräuschen!


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (14. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 Qualität, welche reicht euch?*

ape oder aiff
eines istd as apple packt verlustloss format ersatzt von flac.

nun mich würde auch intresieren ob jemand intereesse hat
Wav oder und flac dateien zu kaufen. anstatt MP3 vbr format der heutigen anbieter
Dass Störrt mich, einige sachen von musikern sidn sehr schwer neu als CD zu bekommen. z.B
*Blind Iris-blind iris *(ein titel der auf dem Soundtrack von tony hawk underground drauf war "drive")
Nun leider gibt es so ein angebot nirgends mehr ausser den Schlechter qualität von amazon
Dies soweit zur Suche von mir
nun frag ich ob jemand anders das album in Flac oder wav hatt.
Und ob jemand sich mit der gema abgabe ausskennt bei MP3 verkauf.bzw anmeldung zum verkauf. bildliche erklärung.


----------



## Patze93 (14. März 2012)

Um nicht einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen frag ich mal kurz zwischen. Habe mir gerade das neue Noisecontrollers-Album gekauft und will es jetzt etwas kleiner aber dennoch mit bester Qualität auf meinem Rechner haben. Welches Format denkt ihr ist am besten?  Und welches Programm kann ich da zum Converten nehmen?

Schonmal vielen Dank

Gruß


----------



## Betschi (14. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 Qualität, welche reicht euch?*



Patze93 schrieb:


> Um nicht einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen frag ich mal kurz zwischen. Habe mir gerade das neue Noisecontrollers-Album gekauft und will es jetzt etwas kleiner aber dennoch mit bester Qualität auf meinem Rechner haben. Welches Format denkt ihr ist am besten?  Und welches Programm kann ich da zum Converten nehmen?
> 
> Schonmal vielen Dank
> 
> Gruß


 MP3 mit 320KBit/s. Btw: Guten Musikgeschmack^^


----------



## RapToX (14. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 Qualität, welche reicht euch?*



Patze93 schrieb:


> Um nicht einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen frag ich mal kurz zwischen. Habe mir gerade das neue Noisecontrollers-Album gekauft und will es jetzt etwas kleiner aber dennoch mit bester Qualität auf meinem Rechner haben. Welches Format denkt ihr ist am besten?  Und welches Programm kann ich da zum Converten nehmen?
> 
> Schonmal vielen Dank
> 
> Gruß


was verstehst du denn unter "etwas kleiner"?^^
zum rippen würde ich eac verwenden und je nach bedarf .flac oder .mp3 mit hoher bitrate.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 Qualität, welche reicht euch?*

Kommt eben drauf an was du unter "klein" verstehst - kannste ja ausprobieren ab welcher Bitrate die die Dateien klein genug sind - und ob sie dann noch vernünftig klingen für deine Ansprüche.


----------



## Patze93 (15. März 2012)

Ich probiert das mal mit dem eac Decoder und sag schonmal vielen Dank


----------



## MasterFreak (15. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 Qualität, welche reicht euch?*

Yeah auch n Hardstyler  Jau der EAC ist nicht schlecht  
Du kannst das auch in Wave machen, die Daten sind dann aber wesentlich größer


----------



## Patze93 (15. März 2012)

Das Evolution Wochenende in Stuttgart mit Headhunterz und Noisecontrollers hat mich bewegt das Album zu kaufen.  Ich versuch das gerade mit Flac und Mp3 in Wave habe ich sie bereits


----------



## MasterFreak (15. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 Qualität, welche reicht euch?*

Okay  Falls du halt mit MP3-Player nutzt ist 320 kbps MP3 am besten


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 Qualität, welche reicht euch?*



MasterFreak schrieb:


> Okay  Falls du halt mit MP3-Player nutzt ist 320 kbps MP3 am besten


 
Qualitativ sicherlich - aber ich bezweifle dass man bei einem MP3 Player und den dort normalerweise verwendeten 2€ Ohrknöpfen den Unterschied zwischen 128 und 320kbit ausmachen kann.
Wenn man nur den Player damit bestücken will (und die musik in der hohen Bitrate zu hause speichert) sind für unterwegs (MP3 Player, Autoradoi usw.) einfach aufgrund der geringeren Abspielqualität meiner Meinung nach 128kBit ausreichend - dann passen auch mehr Songs drauf (wenn man da noch drauf achten muss bei den Speichergrößen heutzutage).


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (16. März 2012)

*AW: MP3 Qualität, welche reicht euch?*

Ich höre ein unterschied am MP3 player wenn ich 128kb gegen 160kb habe. wieso 160 tja platzmangel dann nehm ich wma als codierung (liegt nicht zuletzt daran  das ich den WMP nutze)


----------

